# Sexing Giant Day Geckos



## lana241189 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi i have two giant day geckos and i am looking for some more info on how to se them. I have done my research and ound out about the calcium sacs and femoral pores but i am just unsure. I bought these and they are supposed to be male and female but i am not sure. I have had the larger female since sep 2012 and the smaller male from christmas 2012 (he is slightly younger). 
Can you help me identiy the sex please and possible give me some breeding advice. 
Thanks


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## lana241189 (Jan 11, 2013)

i have some just not sure how to do it on this forum?


----------



## lana241189 (Jan 11, 2013)

the male does have a bulge however this looked to be only one testicle on one side for a while but has now returned to what looks like two. However he does seem to have a excess skin near the neck as if he is developing calcium sacs like the female. They have never bred or had eggs?


----------



## SnakeCore (Dec 14, 2012)

lana241189 said:


> the male does have a bulge however this looked to be only one testicle on one side for a while but has now returned to what looks like two. However he does seem to have a excess skin near the neck as if he is developing calcium sacs like the female. They have never bred or had eggs?


Its usually down to feeling comfortable with housing whether they breed or not - could do with them both sticking to the glass at the same time next to eachother. You would see a clear difference then just by the pores.

Got first eggs of the year of ours 3 days ago :2thumb:


----------



## lana241189 (Jan 11, 2013)

in the rules at the bottom it says i may not attach images that could be why i cannot add pics. I have a pic of them stuck to the glass seperate not together? what is your enclosure like do you have any images of yours? 
Thank you for your help. 
We got our chameleons eggs about a month ago. Thats brilliant do you have giants as well? how many did you get xx


----------



## lana241189 (Jan 11, 2013)

wow you have a peackock gecko they are beautiful:notworthy:


----------



## SnakeCore (Dec 14, 2012)

lana241189 said:


> in the rules at the bottom it says i may not attach images that could be why i cannot add pics. I have a pic of them stuck to the glass seperate not together? what is your enclosure like do you have any images of yours?
> Thank you for your help.
> We got our chameleons eggs about a month ago. Thats brilliant do you have giants as well? how many did you get xx


 
Im in the process of taking pictures and preparing to upload images of our animals, its usually done through photo bucket?! There is a sticky on the newbee section.
Our enclosure is coco husked all the way round with various plants, one of which she lays her eggs in. for the life of me i cant remember the name of the plant though!:lol2: i will PM you once I remember.

Good news on the sticky tongues :no1:
Yeah we keep giants, peacocks and electric blues (L.williamsi) should check those guys out if your into day geckos: victory:


----------



## lana241189 (Jan 11, 2013)

i know my fella loves the electric blues but he has never found them anywhere lol


----------



## lana241189 (Jan 11, 2013)

male
















Female


----------



## lana241189 (Jan 11, 2013)

What do peopel think?


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

lana241189 said:


> What do peopel think?


Looks like two females to me.

I'm no expert, I've only had mine a few months, I know mine are definitly male and female though.


----------



## swede.speed (May 1, 2009)

1st picture looks like it might be male, how old are they?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

lana241189 said:


> i know my fella loves the electric blues but he has never found them anywhere lol


I have some male juvie Electric blues for sale ATM - and you're not a million miles away.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I will go for male in the first and female second.But as Swede Speed said it depends on their age and size.


----------

